# Wood Firmwares v1.50



## Another World (Jul 21, 2012)

Wood has received an update that addresses compatibility fixes for 'pocket monsters'. Due to a recent influx of hacked up source code this official release of Wood comes with an important note of distinction from the developer. Please read it and help to pass on the word to clone card users.



			
				Important Distinction said:
			
		

> Now, there are so many fake Wood R4 versions which have nothing to do with me. Only Wood R4 for the original R4, R4i Gold (r4ids.cn), R4iDSN (r4idsn.com), and AK RPG are supported by me. I can only fix bugs for these specific releases. Do not post bug reports or ask for updates to clone cards running a fake version of Wood.





			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> 'pocket monsters - black 2 (japan)' fixed.
> 'pocket monsters - white 2 (japan)' fixed.






Wood R4 v1.50 Download



Wood R4iDSN v1.50 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.50 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## Prof. 9 (Jul 21, 2012)

The Wood source code currently isn't available anymore, is it?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 21, 2012)

The big 1.50, congratulations!
That's a bloody amazing milestone for flashcart firmware updates.

Much gratitude for fixing Pocket Monsters Black 2/White 2 as well, hopefully less people being hit by the C-gear freeze problem even if they're running the translation patches.


----------



## kineticUk (Jul 22, 2012)

Prof. 9 said:


> The Wood source code currently isn't available anymore, is it?


No.


RupeeClock said:


> Much gratitude for fixing Pocket Monsters Black 2/White 2 as well


Yeah thank you for the update and all others before it... nice one ywg


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Jul 22, 2012)

just curious, where did you get the info?
is there any official website or something for release/log or who's run this firmware?


----------



## Rydian (Jul 22, 2012)

LockeCole_101629 said:


> just curious, where did you get the info?
> is there any official website or something for release/log or who's run this firmware?


AW gets it from the creator himself.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2012)

Rydian said:


> LockeCole_101629 said:
> 
> 
> > just curious, where did you get the info?
> ...


Also GBAtemp is the official site for Wood


----------



## pilladoll (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you vry much, AW & YWG!!!!!!!

time to update!


----------



## Sick Wario (Jul 22, 2012)

cheers as always


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you YWG, you always come through!


----------



## tranfeer (Jul 22, 2012)

For r4i gold(r4ids.cn) and r4idsn.com users, if you want to play  'pocket monsters - white/black 2 (japan), the tf card should be formmated with sd fomatter. We have tested it.

WOOD R4 V1.50 fo r4i gold (www.r4ids.cn) can be downloaded here:
1.The official website: www.r4ids.cn
2.Filetrip:http://filetrip.net/nds-downloads/flashcart-files/download-wood-r4-for-r4i-gold-r4ids-150-f30109.html


----------



## breaktemp (Jul 22, 2012)

wow...this really did the trick !!  

* i can use the c-gear and access dream world now * 

even the new 2.1 translation works with wood R4  "  

thanks for all of your hard work everyone.


----------



## Attila13 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for the update, as always!


----------



## qaz2918094 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the update! I can finally connect to the Japanese DW.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 22, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > LockeCole_101629 said:
> ...



Huh huh. He said wood.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the awesome update as always.


----------



## arogance1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Have you noticed, you never see AW and YWG in the same place, at the same time.
Wonder if they're the same person, in the same way that people used to think to Michael and Janet Jackson were the same person (which was the reason they made the song Scream)


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 22, 2012)

@[member='ywg']

any chance you could upload or get someone else to upload the r4ids.cn R4i Gold Wood Firmware
as there site is down due to they where recently hacked


----------



## Another World (Jul 22, 2012)

http://filetrip.net/nds-downloads/flashcart-files/download-wood-r4-for-r4i-gold-r4ids-150-f30109.html

isn't that it?

-another world


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 23, 2012)

Another World said:


> http://filetrip.net/...150-f30109.html
> 
> isn't that it?
> 
> -another world



will try and check
last time i used the one off filetrip it would not get past the loading screen
but it was under 1mb in size, used the one off r4ids.cn main website (but as that down at moment)
looks like all there tho being 2.3mb which sounds about right


----------



## pilladoll (Jul 24, 2012)

I can't update the firmware via wi-fi. Someone have same problem?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the update


----------



## ShadowtearX (Jul 26, 2012)

*Update:*
New loaders added:


> Wood R4 (.NDS) v1.50
> Wood R4iDSN (.NDS) v1.50
> Wood R4iDS Gold (.NDS) v1.50


_*Download them here:* www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=269241_


----------



## maodatou (Jul 28, 2012)

good job~


----------



## Skyhigh_ (Aug 5, 2012)

The firmware is not working for my r4igold card.

I downloaded the one that says r4idsn ( which is supposed to support this card), and it gets stuck in a black screen saying '' R4I Gold 3ds starting'' and does not advance any further.

i tried this on my ds phat, lite, and dsi and it the same problem.

I just got This  r4i gold  with the r4ids.cn address, and i bought it from one of the sponsered links in this website.

Help?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2012)

Skyhigh_ said:


> The firmware is not working for my r4igold card.
> 
> I downloaded the one that says r4idsn ( which is supposed to support this card), and it gets stuck in a black screen saying '' R4I Gold 3ds starting'' and does not advance any further.
> 
> ...


You need to download the kernel from this site
http://r4ids.cn/
That is the official site for R4i Gold. The one posted here is for the R4i DSN. It's almost the same card, but slightly different hardware.
But both R4i Gold and R4i DSN are made by the same people though.


Also Wood R4 is kernel, not a firmware.


----------



## Skyhigh_ (Aug 5, 2012)

thank you it works now

Though i have a question why is it slower booting games ?

I was using an original r4 card before which did not support more than a 2gb card and no class speed.

However i am using a class 6 speed card here and when it boots into a game it says '' loading'' and lasts about 3 seconds more than the older r4 card


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2012)

Skyhigh_ said:


> thank you it works now
> 
> Though i have a question why is it slower booting games ?
> 
> ...


That might just be your MicroSD card. I have used both a 2GB (no class as well) and an 8GB Class 2 (about 4 years old) and haven't noticed much of a difference.
I suggest backing up your MicroSD card and reformatting with this program
http://filetrip.net/nds-downloads/utilities/download-panasonic-sd-formatter-31-windows-f27344.html
using these settings
FORMAT TYPE - FULL (OverWrite) : FORMAT SIZE ADJUSTMENT - ON.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah my loading time isn't even 3 seconds in total with my class-6 cards.


----------



## Skyhigh_ (Aug 8, 2012)

anyone have any of those superdstwo cards?

People recommend these cards over the regular r4 but they are nearly like 3 or 4 times as much just for 1.

I am just wondering if its worth getting one and how fast kernal support it has compared to wood r4.

I am guessing it drains more power from the battery considering it has a built in cpu inside of it?


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 8, 2012)

Skyhigh_ said:


> anyone have any of those superdstwo cards?
> 
> People recommend these cards over the regular r4 but they are nearly like 3 or 4 times as much just for 1.
> 
> ...



If you want the extra features the DSTWO offers, then yeah it is worth buying one, the support for the cart is excellent.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2012)

Skyhigh_ said:


> anyone have any of those superdstwo cards? *I have one*
> 
> People recommend these cards over the regular r4 but they are nearly like 3 or 4 times as much just for 1.
> 
> ...


The DSTwo is one of the best flashcards on the market, it has tons of features like GBA emulation and better SNES emulation.
But if you lack the money to buy one, I highly suggest going with the R4i Gold (url on card: http://r4ids.cn/). It's one of the best budget cards around. It has the fastest updating kernel thanks to it having official support for Wood R4, as well has the fastest updating firmware. The firmware actually updates with in hours after the 3DS/DSi updates. 

Other all, both cards are great card. It just depends on what you are looking for in a flashcard.


----------



## Skyhigh_ (Aug 8, 2012)

gba emulation is only available in the supercarddstwo? Do any flashcarts support 64 gb micro sd cards?

i was looking for a card with gba emulation, faster boot times , and the capability of fast forwarding ds  games ,the average price seems like $35-$45 usd, which may seem expensive but not if its worth it.

Is it easy to use in terms of its kernel and navigation menu like wood r4?

Also it seems some games have problems with the r4igold , for example normally when i would boot games it says ''loading'' in white letters and boots into the game in a couple of seconds. However 1 game says ''loading'' in white letters then after about 5 seconds the letters turn Red and it just gets stuck there.

The game works fine on the regular r4 using wood 1.50 , so i am a bit confused.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 9, 2012)

The DSTwo's GBA emulation is only possible via it's built-in processor.  You can't run GBA games natively from slot-1.

Dunno' about 64GB cards.

Fast-forwarding DS games is not possible on any flash cart.  You can do that in emulation by overclocking the emulated system, but you can't do that on a real DS as it's actual hardware, not emulated hardware, so you can't tweak the physical values in relation to execution time.

It's easy to use and junk, yes.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2012)

Rydian pretty much covered that.
Also no flashcard supports any microSD over 32GB.


----------



## ywg (Aug 11, 2012)

Skyhigh_ said:


> Do any flashcarts support 64 gb micro sd cards?


in theory sdxc electrically not differs from sdhc. only two things are new: mandatory use of exFAT as file system and new speed modes. so in theory you can reformat 64gb card to fat32 and try with any flashcart that support sdhc.


Skyhigh_ said:


> Also it seems some games have problems with the r4igold , for example normally when i would boot games it says ''loading'' in white letters and boots into the game in a couple of seconds. However 1 game says ''loading'' in white letters then after about 5 seconds the letters turn Red and it just gets stuck there.


red loading means that there is no enough storage for rom cluster map. you need reformat your microsd with bigger cluster size. best choise is a 64k cluster because reading perfomance depends from cluster size.


----------

